# Am I doing the right thing?



## nel (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess time only will tell...having been married for a long time it seems my husband and I cant get on or keep our marriage together and im not sure why.
he works away, has been abusive and violent during out time together. I thought we got over it. He doesnt live with me and despite my asking him too..it seems he is happy to persue work no matter where it takes him..so im on my own. I made a mistake of seeing someone else and it almost destroyed us..however during these bouts of seperation my H saw other women and told me many intimate details - now its like I cant for give him..all my marriage life I wanted him to want me...make me feel wanted..and i was scared he would stray..and now i feel like he has...im sorry if it sounds like double standards but i cant seem to get over this...i miss him and i tell him and he does nothing about it...i could go on forever ....how do i get over this..make it work or move on?/


----------



## Needhelp911 (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you & your husband ever lived together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel (Nov 21, 2010)

jeez yes we lived together for 25 years - and he would work away - but of late his job has taken him to other countries and I cant stand being on my own.


----------

